# Youtube video, surviving 4 days, 3 nights coach on Amtrak...



## caravanman (Sep 7, 2019)

Hi Folks,

I came across this video on YouTube, about a long coach trip on the California Zephyr. 
Don't know if this is the best place to post it, but it is a trip report of sorts, just not my trip!



Ed.


----------



## Woodcut60 (Sep 8, 2019)

Love it! Thanks Ed. Though I wouldn't buy Coach tickets. I loved my bedroom and Roomette in 2012 when I did this journey (NYC-Emeryville).


----------



## Qapla (Sep 8, 2019)

On a trip from Florida to NY I met a young guy who was traveling to the Twin Cities. He was going by coach - said he usually did ride coach because he is 6'8" and can't fit in the beds in a sleeper.

He managed to get "cleaned up" and changed clothes in the ADA restroom in the coach car.


----------



## Manny T (Sep 8, 2019)

Enjoyed watching it but noticed two large omissions to my mind:
1. No interactions shown with any other passenger over the course of 4 1/2 days, no mention of any such interaction even occurring.
2. Other than coffee and the picture of one cherry being eaten, nothing about the food she consumed on board.


----------



## caravanman (Sep 9, 2019)

The poster probably makes her living from her extensive travel videos on YouTube, so I guess one gets a very "edited" version to watch. The trip would probably also feel very different if the adjacent seat was also occupied. 
At least it gives folk who have no idea of Amtrak coach travel something to go on...

Ed.


----------

